
Ask HN: Do grayed-out comments have the Streisand Effect on you? - gonational
Whenever I see an HN comment that is grayed out completely, almost the same color as the background, I always read it, because I know it’s going to be something juicy or controversial.<p>Does anybody else here have the same proclivity?
======
zunzun
I am usually curious as to what caused the gray, as I never see any reason
given for it and can only read the (gray) text to try and figure out what
possibly was the reason for it. I have never considered that the same logic
would also be used by others, yet the "Streisand Effect" idea certainly makes
sense to me.

